# Telehealth



## marand (Apr 6, 2011)

I need some guidance in billing for telehealth, my physician has been providing telehealth services to rural areas and is now looking into expanding this service. He would like to hire physicians to do the telehealth visits. My question is do the providers have to be individually contracted with the insurance plans? All services are payable to a group NPI, any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## abroadwater@ioshs.com (May 24, 2011)

Hi- Physician providers must be contracted or have their NPI's linked to the TIN for payment to be rendered. Not all carriers will compensate for GT modifier. If you are setting up new contracts, make sure that this is included for your providers.


----------

